# Muscle Milk shelf life



## goodmedivice (May 7, 2010)

Hey Guys I was making a snack when i looked up above my fridge and noticed my sons big tub of Muscle milk, i looked at the label like a clueless person would look under her car hood on the side of a road after a breakdown. I opened the cover and smelled the contents , yummy.
question is anyone considering storing this stuff or other powders like creatine,whey ,hemp or soy protein ? sounds like 100 year stuff. please share your thoughts


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We store some whey protein, instant breakfast type stuff, & some Pediasure. The protein powder is for supplementing the diet of someone recovering from a moderate wound or illness. Pediasure can be used in place of a meal & tastes like a milkshake. Great for someone needing "fattened up" or their diet supplemented for whatever reason. The instant breakfast powder is something we use sometimes anyway so we just store it. It has vitamins & minerals, is quick & easy, & sure helps the taste of powdered milk. :2thumb: None of these are a cornerstone of our food storage but could prove useful.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

I was thinking the same things regarding the soy protein powder I use for breakfast smoothies. It stores a long time even in the plastic container, so would probably do well if vac-pak'd. Don't know if whether soy based or whey based would make much difference in storage. Just intuitively I think soy based might last longer.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the thread - I'll have to look into this. I especially like the double benefit of having a protien powder that will help the taste of powdered milk.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

I wondered the same thing as I have about 4 huge containers of this. Our son starts using it then stops and uses something else. I wonder if I could salvage it by vacuum sealing it


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I keep a supply of HempMilk here in the house - it can be used in coffee (color isn't great), cooking, cold cereal or even have it in a glass with cookies on the side.

Is it a product that would be available in the USA?


----------



## mikesolid (Aug 24, 2011)

goodmedivice said:


> Hey Guys I was making a snack when i looked up above my fridge and noticed my sons big tub of Muscle milk, i looked at the label like a clueless person would look under her car hood on the side of a road after a breakdown. I opened the cover and smelled the contents , yummy.
> question is anyone considering storing this stuff or other powders like creatine,whey ,hemp or soy protein ? sounds like 100 year stuff. please share your thoughts


I like how you said "i looked at the label like a clueless person would look under HER car hood on the side of a road after a breakdown" lol.

All I know Is I have some whey powder that I've had for probably 6 years and it still tastes good. Now I'm sure it's lost it's FULL nutritional values stated on the label. But yea, like I said it tastes ok still (damn well better cuz' alot of the stuff aint cheap)


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey, that is a darned good idea.

Naekid, looks like it is available in the states.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

It's a supplement for bodybuilders and athletes. It is not nutrition.

It makes them feel better when working out and recovering after. It helps with goals of gaining mass, etc. It is not nutrition.

But hey, if you're stocking SHTF suntan lotion (not sunscreen), then it might just the thing for you.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Fn/Form said:


> It's a supplement for bodybuilders and athletes. It is not nutrition.
> 
> It makes them feel better when working out and recovering after. It helps with goals of gaining mass, etc. It is not nutrition.
> 
> But hey, if you're stocking SHTF suntan lotion (not sunscreen), then it might just the thing for you.


Ummm, yes it is nutrition. I don't use it but according to my google search 2 scoops of it has 350 calories, 18grams of fat, 12 grams of carbs, & 32 grams of protein. It also has 33% daily values of vitamins A & C, calcuim & iron. :dunno:


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I've asked that question twice in different forums and was told both times that whey protein doesn't keep that long. I had a 40 lb box I bought from a close out for $40 once. After using a bunch and giving away 5 lbs I ended up throwing it away after two yrs. Forty lbs was a LOT of powder. No idea if it was working. I doubt it.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

tsr, Muscle Milk is nutrition in the same way a multivitamin pill is nutrition. It is a supplement, that is all.

If you're not a highly active person taking it on a specific schedule then you just make more expensive pee and poop. You'll do much better to have a healthy shake in addition to your regular, good diet.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Fn/Form said:


> tsr, Muscle Milk is nutrition in the same way a multivitamin pill is nutrition. It is a supplement, that is all..


Muscle Milk has carbs, protein, fat, & calories, thus you could live off of it & do quiet well. A multivitamin has no calories (or very few) & you cannot live off of it.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

tsrwivey said:


> Muscle Milk has carbs, protein, fat, & calories, thus you could live off of it & do quiet well. A multivitamin has no calories (or very few) & you cannot live off of it.


That is quite an absurd comment. You would not be doing well if you tried to live off of either.


----------



## FreshWater (Sep 24, 2011)

I hear it will last a couple of years


----------



## BayouShaman (Aug 17, 2011)

This got me remembering that I had a big container of chocolate whey protein that got packed 6 years ago during a move and stuck in back of a rarely used shelf. I got it out this weekend at the BOL and opened it, and it seems the very same as the day I bought it (and never used it ) . Perhaps it has lost some of it's protein value, but it seems it is fine for use, much to my astonishment. I stashed it back in the dark at the back of the shelf. I have too few preps as yet to be picky as long as it is not BAD. It will, at least, make chocolate flavored milk, and does dissolve in anything per the bottle. 

In digging around I also scored a case of about 20 pounds of Gevalia coffee vacuum packed in foil that is from that long ago move which I did not know I had - the box was under a box of books and I assumed it was more books . I already have learned that when the pack remains airtight and a "brick" it remains good, though will swiftly lose punch after so long when opened. Thankfully they are half pound bricks. Better by far than no coffee at all 

Just my thoughts ymmv, etc.


----------



## flayer (Jan 15, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> I keep a supply of HempMilk here in the house - it can be used in coffee (color isn't great), cooking, cold cereal or even have it in a glass with cookies on the side.
> 
> Is it a product that would be available in the USA?


 Everything , practically, is available in the USA thanks to the internet, think I saw Hemp Milk while following up on a Spirulina product on Amazon.com...
Some of these products would indeed do in a pinch and should be considered in a pinch. Some of them are very tasty as well, and can be better than leaves and twigs by a mile..
If I was was scavenging I would not pass up any protein powder mix, protein will keep you alive, it's known that your body can get what it needs from it when carbohydrates are scarce. Look at hunter gatherer- or Atkins cultures for that matter heheh


----------



## davjan4 (Nov 24, 2010)

Take a good hard look at those ingredieants in the Musckle Milk. It's total garbage. I wouldn't compromise my health by eating that garbage.


----------



## flayer (Jan 15, 2011)

Huh...it appears you may be a beggar, and a chooser then should that say come...
Food you would spurn might make a difference...all people are saying.


----------



## davjan4 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ther are better, storable alternatives to Muscle Milk. Plain protien powder will store longer. Also coconut milk (great for mixing wiht protien powder so you get the good fats you need). Nutrient dense is the key:
*Canned salmon*
*sardines*
*coconut milk*
*Protien powder*
*pemmican *(made properly will store for decades. Plains indians used to live on the stuff when on extended buffalo hunts). Has protien and good fats.
*Ghee.* Anothre good fat that will also store for decades.
*Dehydrated vegitables and fruit.*

I've done a ton of research on diet the last 5 years. Preppers tend to focus way too much on cheap carbs like wheat. You _cannot_ have optimal health without fats. Unfortunaly, we've been brainwashed by our government food pyramid that fat will cause heart disease and obesity. Nothing could be farther from the truth.

You can store more food to last longer by storing more calories and nutrients in a smaller space. You also keep your immune system and brian functioning at an optimal level with protine and fats. Only the small part fo themid-brain must have sugar to operate. The rest of it runs quite happily on keytone bodies (fats) when needed.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Fn/Form said:


> It's a supplement for bodybuilders and athletes. It is not nutrition.
> 
> It makes them feel better when working out and recovering after. It helps with goals of gaining mass, etc. It is not nutrition.


It seems to me that, in a collapse situation, feeling better while being physically active and being able to recover after would be a great advantage. After all, if you're reduced to chopping fire wood by hand and growing your own food, "working out" becomes a way of life. :hmmm:


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Ezmerelda said:


> It seems to me that, in a collapse situation, feeling better while being physically active and being able to recover after would be a great advantage. After all, if you're reduced to chopping fire wood by hand and growing your own food, "working out" becomes a way of life. :hmmm:


I agree 100%. My concern was seeing MM as viable source of primary nutrition.

I've been part of the CrossFit culture for a good while. I have friends that bodybuild. Many take supplements. Some have taken too much, some have used without proper primary nutrition, some have allergic reactions or problems processing the supplement compounds. Their health really suffers. It's pretty sad when you've got 3rd world problems (such as pellagra) in a 1st world gym.

This stuff has its place for the fluff 'n buff crowd and true athletes. The rest of us do just as well with a proper diet.


----------



## Dustdevil13 (Oct 6, 2011)

Fn/Form said:


> I agree 100%. My concern was seeing MM as viable source of primary nutrition.
> 
> I've been part of the CrossFit culture for a good while. I have friends that bodybuild. Many take supplements. Some have taken too much, some have used without proper primary nutrition, some have allergic reactions or problems processing the supplement compounds. Their health really suffers. It's pretty sad when you've got 3rd world problems (such as pellagra) in a 1st world gym.
> 
> This stuff has its place for the fluff 'n buff crowd and true athletes. The rest of us do just as well with a proper diet.


But what if you're a true athlete, buff and a preparing for when the zombies attack?


----------

